# Indiana Special Deputy Arrested In Internet Sting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by theindychannel.com*

A Marion County sheriff's special deputy was arrested Thursday in connection with Internet messages he allegedly exchanged with an investigator posing as a minor. 
Blas Garay, 25, was charged Friday with two counts of child solicitation. He was arrested just a few months after he wounded an attempted robbery suspect in an incident at a convenience store on Indianapolis' east side, 6News' Ericka Flye reported. 
The Marion County prosecutor said Garay was caught chatting online with someone he thought was underage. Garay's residence on the city's south side was searched and a computer was confiscated, police said. 
"It completely shocks me," said Lisa Vanover, Garay's neighbor. "He should know right from wrong." 
Garay, who was assigned to the City-County Building, was placed on administrative leave without pay after the arrest. Just two weeks ago, he received a medal for his actions in the convenience store incident. 
Garay has been with the sheriff's department for one year. His bond was set at $15,000.

Copyright 2006 by TheIndyChannel.com All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

